# NEWBIE ADVICE



## hippity_hop (Aug 6, 2002)

Wife and I are in our early forties with a 5 year old and 2 1/2 year old. Both of us tented in our younger days and would like to get away with the kids now.
We are looking at a mid 80 class C motorhome and would like some feedback from anyone with advice.

Pricewise we seem to be looking anywhere from an 82 to an 87 model with on average 60,000 miles. How do the engines hold up on these things and also what about all the appliances now over 15 years old, (fridge, a/c, water heater etc).

How important/necessary do you find the following;

1. Roof Air
2. Cab Air
3. Generator
4. Cruise
5. Oven (most come with microwave).

Also in our budget we seem to be looking at a 24'. Do most find that is enough or for another $1,000 or so should we look at a 26-28'.

Any feedback is appreciated. And any comments on something I might have missed as well.

Peter


----------



## DD (Aug 13, 2002)

NEWBIE ADVICE

Hi, We are far from experts but we were in your situation 10 years ago.  We had a 24 Tioga with a Ford 460 and found it to be an excellent choice.  Rear corner bed for the wife and I, son on the dinette and daughter above the cab.  We had no use for a generator since we stayed in campgrounds so the kids had a pool, etc.  The roof and dash airs were necessary for those hot days, and some nights.  The cab air was sufficient for the rig while driving.  We never used the oven and didn't have a micro so no experience there.  Be careful of certain brands in the age bracket your looking at, but if you find a Tioga you would be making a good choice, at least in my experience.  A 26 would be nice since the 24 was rather crowded, but it worked for us for several years.   Just have to learn that everything has a place and everything in its place!  Good luck and welcome to a wonderful family activity.  Dave


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

NEWBIE ADVICE

Buy newer spend the more money.....you'll be happier!


----------



## hertig (Nov 15, 2002)

NEWBIE ADVICE

Generator is real handy if you ever have to stop somewhere without electricity.  This includes stopping for lunch during the day while driving.  Also, you can go to events which only offer dry camping.

The need for an oven depends entirely on if you are ever going to bake something.  Me, I went for 15 years in my house after the stove broke...  Even now, all I use it for is premade pizza and pies.  Talk to the cook(s) in your family and see if they want to bother with an oven.

RV engines tend to be worked harder than car engines.  It is common for engine/transmissions to be rebuilt in the 60K mile range, but not guaranteed (particularly if well maintained).  

In addition to the obvious appliances, check out the tanks - in some cases the plastic has problems when old. 

If money is a problem, consider a trailer.  Cheaper to buy, maintain, insure and register.  Of course, you need to have an appropriate tow vehicle (which can be used when you reach your destination).


----------

